# Do Machines Talk To Each Other



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I some electrical issues with the NAA recently. Took some time to get to get it sorted out and repaired due to constant rain. Finally got the old girl back in form with a new coil and some new electrical parts. Now the 2001 Chevy Blazer wont start when wet outside, but starts and runs great when dry. Ignition system evidently getting wet. Installed new coil and everything back to normal. Seems like the machines are talking together to determine who gets the attention today. Just strange to have coils go bad in 2 different machines the same week. Also, Why is a newer 12 volt Chevy coil $12 and the old style 12 volt bullet coil $27. Seems odd.


----------



## Maggie280 (Feb 13, 2020)

Ed Williams said:


> I some electrical issues with the NAA recently. Took some time to get to get it sorted out and repaired due to constant rain. Finally got the old girl back in form with a new coil and some new electrical parts. Now the 2001 Chevy Blazer wont start when wet outside, but starts and runs great when dry. Ignition system evidently getting wet. Installed new coil and everything back to normal. Seems like the machines are talking together to determine who gets the attention today. Just strange to have coils go bad in 2 different machines the same week. Also, Why is a newer 12 volt Chevy coil $12 and the old style 12 volt bullet coil $27. Seems odd.


That’s insane.. I think you should park the Chevy Blazer in the garage to prevent it from being wet.. And a lot of weird things happen sometimes that are more than coincidence.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

what was stopping you from using the Chevy coil on the NAA instead of the bullet coil you mentioned, a can of WD40 would probably fix a lot of your damp/wet woes too, great for spraying on wet ignition systems to stop shorts from moisture.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

FredM said:


> what was stopping you from using the Chevy coil on the NAA instead of the bullet coil you mentioned, a can of WD40 would probably fix a lot of your damp/wet woes too, great for spraying on wet ignition systems to stop shorts from moisture.


Interesting thing about wd40, it works well for cleaning and freeing up parts, but doesn’t work well as a corrosion protector. After initial application and evaporation of the solvent, it will actually draw moisture out of the porosity in cast metal and that moisture causes oxidation. I learned that the hard way on a large CNC cylindrical grinder i used to own. On electrical components you should use dielectric grease and on other mating metal parts you should use oil or metal protectant.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

FredM said:


> what was stopping you from using the Chevy coil on the NAA instead of the bullet coil you mentioned, a can of WD40 would probably fix a lot of your damp/wet woes too, great for spraying on wet ignition systems to stop shorts from moisture.





Maggie280 said:


> That’s insane.. I think you should park the Chevy Blazer in the garage to prevent it from being wet.. And a lot of weird things happen sometimes that are more than coincidence..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What garage?


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

FredM said:


> what was stopping you from using the Chevy coil on the NAA instead of the bullet coil you mentioned, a can of WD40 would probably fix a lot of your damp/wet woes too, great for spraying on wet ignition systems to stop shorts from moisture.


Chevy coil has no posts for Primary/ secondary, only a multiple pin plug for connection.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I remember one time in college (lived off campus), my daily driver was down, my snowmobile was down, so I had to start my motorcycle in January just to prove to myself that something I owned ran.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Groo said:


> I remember one time in college (lived off campus), my daily driver was down, my snowmobile was down, so I had to start my motorcycle in January just to prove to myself that something I owned ran.


When I was in college, there was a female student who rode a Harleysville Sportster to school, rain or shine or snow. It was her only transportation. I saw her once riding with both feet down on the blacktop using them like sleigh runners. She was.a.lot better rider with more guts than me. I parked mine in bad/cold wearher.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I definitely rode that bike well past the time when sane people ride bikes because bike parking was significantly better than car parking, but this was Michigan Tech. It went over 320" of snow at least 1 winter when I was there.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Awesome. You are much braver than me. I guess I was just a candy*** in those days. Probably still am the way I operate a tractor. I have no use for 8 gears on the 4000. 3 would be plenty for me.

FYI. Michigan also made the list of places to avoid for a retirement venue. People need to stop reporting the amount of snow on the ground. I am fast running out of states that are habitable for me.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Ed Williams said:


> Awesome. You are much braver than me. I guess I was just a candy*** in those days. Probably still am the way I operate a tractor. I have no use for 8 gears on the 4000. 3 would be plenty for me.
> 
> FYI. Michigan also made the list of places to avoid for a retirement venue. People need to stop reporting the amount of snow on the ground. I am fast running out of states that are habitable for me.


we are on a tractor forum. tractors take care of snow.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

My tractors are open station. They take care of snow just fine. However along with the snow we get freezing temps. Tractors also handle the freezing temps very well, but my old bones struggle more every year. Finding out that work times are getting shorter and warmups longer. Not handling the age thing very well.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Ed Williams said:


> Chevy coil has no posts for Primary/ secondary, only a multiple pin plug for connection.


Sorry Ed, your Chevy will be EFI so the coil will be different .

Ed !! you could come out to Oz., very little snow, occasional tornado, a few Cyclones up around the top of Oz., plenty of fires down south and now flooding on the East coast, we also have a lot of venomous snakes, spiders, saltwater crocodiles, and deadly sea creatures, but otherwise, we have a lot of your country folk shifting out here.

And I still stand by using WD40, RP7 lubricating and dewatering fluid on ignition systems !!.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Well, Oz made the list of places to avoid as retirement venue. You were doing fine until the nasty critter part. Now I am running out of continents/ countries. May have to just stay where I am. I keep a lot of WD40 around. I will try it on ignition system. Funny how the tractor ignition system is open and totally exposed to weather and gives very little trouble. The vehicles are somewhat protected under the hood and have given lots of trouble over the years. I had an 89 Bonneville that was a fine vehicle. Plush interior, 3800 motor with neck snapping power and 27 mpg. however it absolutely ate coil packs and alternators. Never got more than 12 months from a coil pack or 18 months from an alternator. Kept spares of both and tools to change in trunk. Am I missing something or just bad luck. Drove the Bonny for 400,000 miles. No engine work and 1 bearing replacement in tranny. Only sold it because a youngster stopped bye and offered me twice the Bluebook in cash. Just could not turn that down.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You'd be right here Ed, I have lived out here in the country for 30 plus years and I have only come across about 4 venomous snakes in that time, have had a few carpet pythons pass through but they are harmless and really good to have around the house and shed, they are good ratters but also love a cat or two also, only because cats are stupid and too inquisitive, as for the salt water species, we don't swim in the creeks and only in designated places in the ocean, I was trying to be a bit comical when I wrote that info.

I'll have to google your 89 Bonneville to see what type of vehicle it is, Bonneville to me is the British Motorcycle that we had plenty of here in the 50/60's.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

FredM said:


> You'd be right here Ed, I have lived out here in the country for 30 plus years and I have only come across about 4 venomous snakes in that time, have had a few carpet pythons pass through but they are harmless and really good to have around the house and shed, they are good ratters but also love a cat or two also, only because cats are stupid and too inquisitive, as for the salt water species, we don't swim in the creeks and only in designated places in the ocean, I was trying to be a bit comical when I wrote that info.
> 
> I'll have to google your 89 Bonneville to see what type of vehicle it is, Bonneville to me is the British Motorcycle that we had plenty of here in the 50/60's.


It was a Pontiac made by GM. Well ahead of its when in production. GM discontinued it after a few years because it lasted too long with little repair. Put a big dent in their bottom line. I wound up owning 2 of them over the years with identical performance from both. I would buy another today if they were still made.

The Triumph Bonneville motorcycle was also an excellent machine, but a bit pricey for me. A friend had a 650 and he dearly loved it. He rode it many years trouble free.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

FredM said:


> Sorry Ed, your Chevy will be EFI so the coil will be different .
> 
> Ed !! you could come out to Oz., very little snow, occasional tornado, a few Cyclones up around the top of Oz., plenty of fires down south and now flooding on the East coast, we also have a lot of venomous snakes, spiders, saltwater crocodiles, and deadly sea creatures, but otherwise, we have a lot of your country folk shifting out here.
> 
> And I still stand by using WD40, RP7 lubricating and dewatering fluid on ignition systems !!.


No WD40 on a gun though!


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Ed Williams said:


> It was a Pontiac made by GM. Well ahead of its when in production. GM discontinued it after a few years because it lasted too long with little repair. Put a big dent in their bottom line. I wound up owning 2 of them over the years with identical performance from both. I would buy another today if they were still made.
> 
> The Triumph Bonneville motorcycle was also an excellent machine, but a bit pricey for me. A friend had a 650 and he dearly loved it. He rode it many years trouble free.


Best looking car ever made; 1961 Pontiac 2 door hardtop~IMHO


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

deerhide said:


> Best looking car ever made; 1961 Pontiac 2 door hardtop~IMHO


My favorite was the 69 Ford Mustang Coupe, 302 w/4 speed, candy apple red w/black interior, 1" gold and black side stripe. Kept it for 23 years. Sold it when my oldest turned 16 and set up for it. 16 with new drivers license and a light car with 240 HP and clutch is a recipe for disaster. It would lay rubber in 3 gears and squawk the tires in 4th. Think the first set of tires lasted 10,000 miles. Got it when I turned 18. Young and STUPID.


----------



## Fritz Kummert (Aug 26, 2018)

Don't know if I can but in, But talking of old drivers, the wife car is a 80 VW Rabbit 2 door auto. trans still running, I get reminded that she would like an Escalade, but cant hear, hearing aid are in a box.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Again. Lots of people prefer the older stuff. At least you could do your own repairs and usually get it home if you broke down. I met a friend at Walmart one night. He had left the lights on and drained the battery. I did not have the jumper cables in the truck. Forgot to put them back in the last time I used them. He was on a down slope and the parking lot was empty. He asked if I would help push and he would pop the clutch to start. That didn't work. Figured out the computer system had to have 12 volts to start the damn thing. He wound up buying a really cheap battery, $45, to get it home to charge the normal battery. Cheaper than a tow truck but very frustrating.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

marc_hanna said:


> Interesting thing about wd40, it works well for cleaning and freeing up parts, but doesn’t work well as a corrosion protector. After initial application and evaporation of the solvent, it will actually draw moisture out of the porosity in cast metal and that moisture causes oxidation. I learned that the hard way on a large CNC cylindrical grinder i used to own. On electrical components you should use dielectric grease and on other mating metal parts you should use oil or metal protectant.


 EXACTLY. I gave up WD40 some 22 years ago with issues of rust showing up sooner than expected for this reason. The later, working for an employer, it was a written policy not to have this product on site.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Ed Williams said:


> Awesome. You are much braver than me. I guess I was just a candy*** in those days. Probably still am the way I operate a tractor. I have no use for 8 gears on the 4000. 3 would be plenty for me.
> 
> FYI. Michigan also made the list of places to avoid for a retirement venue. People need to stop reporting the amount of snow on the ground. I am fast running out of states that are habitable for me.


My buddy in TN said this year GA got more snow that they did by 11-inches.


----------



## Allen Mader (Nov 27, 2019)

Ed Williams said:


> My tractors are open station. They take care of snow just fine. However along with the snow we get freezing temps. Tractors also handle the freezing temps very well, but my old bones struggle more every year. Finding out that work times are getting shorter and warmups longer. Not handling the age thing very well.


You would like my Holder. Bones are warm now in Wisconsin


----------



## IHRedMan (Mar 4, 2018)

Ed Williams said:


> I some electrical issues with the NAA recently. Took some time to get to get it sorted out and repaired due to constant rain. Finally got the old girl back in form with a new coil and some new electrical parts. Now the 2001 Chevy Blazer wont start when wet outside, but starts and runs great when dry. Ignition system evidently getting wet. Installed new coil and everything back to normal. Seems like the machines are talking together to determine who gets the attention today. Just strange to have coils go bad in 2 different machines the same week. Also, Why is a newer 12 volt Chevy coil $12 and the old style 12 volt bullet coil $27. Seems odd.


I have felt that way at times.


----------

